# Finally!



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Having not bred in a long time, I was excited to see how this latest pairing would go. And low and behold, I got what I was asking for! This is the first charlie I've gotten pigment in the middle region and I'm just tickled pink! I haven't picked out a name, but it will probably revolve around and April 1st theme.

I will keep her based on pigment alone.









And pick one of her sisters based on other features.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Thrilled to see you posting here again!  Lovely babies. Excuse my ignorance, but what makes the middle colouration ideal? I've only dealt with pied and self so I'm new to this.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

They are stunning! They almost look like variegateds to me. :lol: I have the same question as Seafolly, I've never had banded anything, just bt.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Seafolly said:


> Thrilled to see you posting here again!  Lovely babies. Excuse my ignorance, but what makes the middle colouration ideal? I've only dealt with pied and self so I'm new to this.


Lol, they are only ideal to me. : 3 Charlies are usually culled unless a breeder is low in numbers, since banded is heterozygously dominant. It makes me feel like an explorer, I don't think much has been done with them, save breeds for BEWs. I was just playing with the variety to see if I _could_ get more pigment on a mouse that wants to be white.



TwitchingWhiskers said:


> They are stunning! They almost look like variegateds to me. :lol: I have the same question as Seafolly, I've never had banded anything, just bt.


I've been soooo busy with college. These are to be my last litters, probably until the end of the summer. I wish I could breed more, but I down sized dramatically. I never thought about that resemblance, but I can see it now with more color. Maybe my next goal will be to make a faux-varigated that isn't a lethal gene. Banded & Varigated are related after all... *insert thoughtful thinking*

http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/genetics/w-locus.html


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Gotta love finnmouse. Although I thought Wbd was banded all this time? Not Wsh. :? I must have read something wrong I would think...

Sorry for the thread hyjack! I absolutely adore your babies, your are seriously making me want to breed the variety!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

TwitchingWhiskers said:


> Gotta love finnmouse. Although I thought Wbd was banded all this time? Not Wsh. :?


From what I'm understanding, Wsh is the "sashed" recessive one they are talking about, where as Wbd is the dominant banded? The one I'm working with is definitely dominant, if that helps.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Yes that makes sense. I only very briefly looked over the page.


----------



## Runaway Mousery (Jul 5, 2012)

Actually yes, Wsh is a dominant gene commonly referred to as " banded". The recessive gene causing similar markings is belted. 

Lovely babies you have there frizzle


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

beautiful babies congrats


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Congratulations!  ( No clue about banded, but I recall seeing you working with the charlies towards this goal. )


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

I took this a couple days ago. Its always interesting to see where the color goes when the coat is in.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

I realized I never updated this. My wonder doe has munched both litters she has thrown so far, which was absolutely heart crushing. I'm pairing her again though, last time I managed to foster over a few of her offspring, who unfortunately, were not marked the way I wanted. :/










But in other news, I did end up with a buck with even more pigment. So perhaps I can get him to breed with a different doe.


----------

